# Do It Yourself Traffic Calming



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol: Such facilities should be used more often on all roads.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Reisen statt rasen, bitte!


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Wie sagt man "Selbsbauidee" auf English? danke schön


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

:lol: Reminds me of a couple of commercials that have been running in Norway the last couple of months, definitely in the DIY category:


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

cernoch said:


> Wie sagt man "Selbsbauidee" auf English? danke schön


Ich denke das ist "Self Built" oder etwas.


----------

